# Trish Stratus DVD



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

Just want to tell everyone WWE DIVA Trish Stratus has her own DvD out today It looks good and I plan on getting it.


----------



## pknox (Sep 23, 2003)

TallAdam85:

Don't be surprised if that video doesn't have, shall we say, the type of footage you may be looking for.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 23, 2003)

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze give us an update.:asian:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 24, 2003)

The DVD is great her life and wwe story Very GOOD i give it  a 8 and the extra stuff on the dvd is some hot videos and a few funny moments


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

Not bad.  I'm still waiting for some more revealing stuff to surface, but evidently it doesn't exist, as it would be out there by now. :idunno:


----------

